# Hello Everyone



## AndyC

Hi all,

Just thought i introduce myself, I'm Andy (Yvonne's other half)

Thought I would register to see why Yvonne spends all her time on here and also to generally chat to other like minded males 

So there we, go thats me. :football:


----------



## Dale C

woo hoo another Man U fan! Eric was my idol back in the day with his collar and acrobatic kicks! :lol:


----------



## AndyC

He is a true legend, my teenage years were the 90's so grew up watching him. Without a doubt the best footballer I've actually seen.


----------



## Yvonne

Hi! :wave: 

Nice to see you on here, it will be a race for the computer now!!

You'll have to buy me a laptop!! :comp: Then we can be on at the same time!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hi Andy, welcome!


----------



## AndyC

Cheers, where in the UK you originally from?


----------



## KX

Hi Andy! Glad you eventually registered! dale will enjoy chatting bout the Reds with you-especially next weekend with the Chelsea game! :shock: 

Remember Yvonne gets priority on the computer! :lol:


----------



## AndyC

Thanks

Yeah it'll be good to have someone else to chat to about my beloved reds, Yvonne gets the PC first anyway, so no change there then.


----------



## Yvonne

Cheeky Sod!!!

Only cos you have no friends!! :-=


----------



## Yvonne

Luv you really!! :friends: 

You have more friends than me!!


----------



## AndyC

ah bless, Love you too :hugs:

We could have a deal on the Laptop, if you buy me a new Mountain bike :lol:


----------



## Arcanegirl

AndyC said:

> Cheers, where in the UK you originally from?

Im originally from Eastbourne in East Sussex


----------



## KX

Yvonne are you replying to yourself or has Andy forgot to log you off? :rofl:


----------



## AndyC

No she was actually replying to her self :lol:


----------



## AndyC

Arcanegirl said:

> Im originally from Eastbourne in East Sussex

Is that near Bournemouth :?:


----------



## Layla

HI Andy

xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Near Brighton


----------



## AndyC

Thanks Layla.

sorry for my ignorance, must be getting Eastbourne confused with somewhere else :oops:


----------



## Arcanegirl

lol no worries, i had to lookup where bournemouth was :oops:


----------



## AndyC

yeah, just had to do the same, they obviously moved it since last time i was there :lol:


----------



## Arcanegirl

lol, ive been there but only when i was a kid, all i remember is sand


----------



## AndyC

Yeah sand and the liitle Chalets across the front, great memories though with my dear old Nana (bless her soul)


----------



## Jase

ello
*manly handshake*
welcome to the nut house watch out for the hormones and sharp objects


----------



## AndyC

hello

*gives many handshake back* :lol: 

I'm well used to the hormones, so i should be ok.... Just

Seems good up to now, just having a flick through the men only area.


----------



## Tam

Hello Andy :hi:

Welcome to the fourm! x


----------



## stephlw25

Hi Andy welcome to the forum ! My OH is a man u fan too !! all he talks about is bloody football !!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## AndyC

Thanks for the welcome,

Talking about Man united all the time isn't a bad thing, well for a male anyway :lol:


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Andy :wave:

Welcome to BabyAndBump

:dance:


----------



## AndyC

Thank you :)


----------



## Lauz_1601

I want to get my OH to register, he will probably get attacketd though he is an arsenal fan

welcome to the forum nice to have more OH's here!


----------



## AndyC

The more the merrier I say, whoever they support :lol:


----------



## Jo

Lauz_1601 said:

> I want to get my OH to register, he will probably get attacketd though he is an arsenal fan
> 
> welcome to the forum nice to have more OH's here!

LOL was gonna get mine to sign on as well but our team is Leeds

*ducks for cover :D *


----------



## Lauz_1601

it dont make sense though he's lived in warrington all his live, miles away from london. men eh! hehe


----------



## twinkletoes

hello :D


----------

